# What kind of jewel are you?



## KenpoTess (Aug 11, 2004)

http://www.youthink.com/quiz.asp?action=take&quiz_id=628 

I got..  Watermelon Tourmaline  *never heard of one.. go figure *giggles*


You are truly one of a kind. Your beauty is unique, which makes people love you all the more.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 11, 2004)

Tess,

The link takes me to what job would be good for you, not what you posted.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 11, 2004)

http://www.youthink.com/quiz.asp?action=take&quiz_id=628 

oops.. heheee.. well here let's try this one Nalia *G*


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 11, 2004)

If you go to "take quizzes", you can find it in a list.

Me, I'm a:



*Pearl* 

Classic and lovely, you are exquisitely feminine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: which is cool, because I like pearls.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 11, 2004)

Lucky you FM~!  I'm a watermelon thingy.. *pouts* heheee


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 11, 2004)

Interesting.  I wonder how many different gems they use for this because there weren't very many questions to start with...

Anyway, I am a pearl also.

- Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Aug 11, 2004)

I seem to be with you Tess...its pretty, I like it!



*Watermelon Tourmaline* 

You are truly one of a kind. Your beauty is unique, which makes people love you all the more.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm sensing a pattern here....

Hey, Tess, I like the watermelon thingy!  I should forward my results to my mother - she'll be so happy to know I was properly socialized after all!  lol


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 11, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHA!

I'm a diamond!  






I'm a girl's best friend!artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 11, 2004)

Feisty hehee.. you betcha ~!!!

Oh stoolman~!!  Ahems...I got it first


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 11, 2004)

I am a WHAT? !! LOL


*What kind of jewel are you?* 


*Fire Opal* 

People love to be around you. Not just for your stunning outer beauty, but also for the inner beauty that radiats from your awesome personality.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 11, 2004)

*What kind of jewel are you?* 

*Emerald* 

Your beauty is exotic and inspiring. You know what you expect from yourself, and it isn't hard for you to achieve your personal goals when you put your mind to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know about the exotic part - where DO kenpo tigers come from?!  KT


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 11, 2004)

Fire Opal...

People love to be around you. Not just for your stunning outer beauty, 
but also for the inner beauty that radiats from your awesome personality.  

Stoolman _you are like one of the girls_!  

Tess and Nalia are you Italian? :lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, I am an amethyst - "You are the epitome of loveliness.  Your friends secretly hope to learn from you what makes you so beautiful, both inside and out."  yeah....right....

 I should also be in human services - "jobs like teachers, counselors, social work, Human Service Workers, Clergy."

 And, apparently, I am a kinaesthetic learner and "respond to hands-on training where you can get a feel for what you are doing."   Couldn't be more true - but I have to combine it with visual and intellectual.  Multi-faceted learner in my own very humble opinion.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 11, 2004)

MJ heheee.. ya would think with the colors of that Tourmaline eh~!!
Nah.. I'm a Thai dyed Scot~!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> http://www.youthink.com/quiz.asp?action=take&quiz_id=628
> 
> I got..  Watermelon Tourmaline  *never heard of one.. go figure *giggles*
> 
> ...



You're a Mexican Flag???? Hmm well seeing your pics I guess it stands to reason since you're a fine mamacita! 
Anyway I ended up (not surprisingly) as a ...


> Diamond
> 
> Your beauty is both breathtaking and stunning. Your friends could see you everyday and still be enchanted.


I'm a girls best friend too... hee hee... ladies, the lines are now open.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 11, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I'm a girls best friend too... hee hee... ladies, the lines are now open.





			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Stoolman _you are like one of the girls_!


:wavey:   Hi MACaver!  :wink1:   Yooo Hooo!


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 11, 2004)

What kind of jewel are you?

My Results:





Fire Opal

People love to be around you.  Not just for your stunning outer beauty, but also for the inner beauty that radiats from your awesome personality.

*curses the gods of BBcode*


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm also...

Watermelon Tourmaline

You are truly one of a kind.  Your beauty is unique, which makes people love you all the more. 

I've heard and seen W.T. before.  Quite pretty.  Too bad I didn't come out as an Opal since it's part of my user name...  Couldn't get the picture to post.  I wonder if I have to join the support group to get the picture rights?  (I thought I already sent Kaith a check earlier this year?)

Robyn


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 11, 2004)

*What kind of jewel are you?* 



*Diamond* Your beauty is both breathtaking and stunning. Your friends could see you everyday and still be enchanted. 


Okay this is really wierd, I am a diamond along with MACaver and Flatlander, does that make me one of the BOYS?????????

I do love them diamonds though, i do love em ya' know!!!!!!

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 11, 2004)

Check with Kaith .. maybe it's just a glitch~!!





			
				The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> I'm also...
> 
> Watermelon Tourmaline
> 
> ...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 11, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> :wavey: Hi MACaver! :wink1: Yooo Hooo!


Now is this a coincidence that these are the two guys who are willing to change diapers??? :rofl: As far as men go I'd say you are real rare gems both of you! :asian:  Kenpo Mama do you change diapers?  Hee hee


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 11, 2004)

Another Pearl here.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 11, 2004)

Another diamond 
 :boing2:
 No if I could only find some gentleman to start showering me with more diamonds all would be perfect  :uhyeah:



*[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]What kind of jewel are you?[/font]*  [font=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Diamond* [/font]

 [font=verdana,arial,helvetica]Your beauty is both breathtaking and stunning.  Your friends could see you everyday and still be enchanted. 	[/font]


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 11, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Now is this a coincidence that these are the two guys who are willing to change diapers??? :rofl: As far as men go I'd say you are real rare gems both of you! :asian: Kenpo Mama do you change diapers? Hee hee


Well MaryJo - you and i both know that my diaper changing days are (hopefully) long over, the next diaper i change will be a DEPENDS!!!!  (but of course it would have to be a cloth one - you know how i feel about those landfills!!!!)  

Now let's get back to the diamonds!  I do so love the sparkley shiney things in life!  Oh my monkey mind!

Donna  :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> :wavey:   Hi MACaver!  :wink1:   Yooo Hooo!


Well, I dunno about changing diapers along side a guy who blows me a kiss  ... 
I mean, I said *LADIES* the lines are opened...mmm' kay?
But I've been compared to being more of a "Diamond in the Rough", all it would take is a woman with the right tools.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 11, 2004)

mine said I was a granite bicycle seat..................:erg:


----------



## Shodan (Aug 11, 2004)

Amethyst

You are the epitome of loveliness. Your friends secretly hope to learn from you what makes you so beautiful, both inside and out.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 11, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well, I dunno about changing diapers along side a guy who blows me a kiss  ...
> I mean, I said *LADIES* the lines are opened...mmm' kay?
> But I've been compared to being more of a "Diamond in the Rough", all it would take is a woman with the right tools.  :uhyeah:


Oooohhhhhh MACaver, I was just teasing!:rofl:   Besides which, how do you have time for such Tomfoolery with all these ladies chasing you down?  

As a side note, though, I did notice you blew one back....


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Oooohhhhhh MACaver, I was just teasing!:rofl:   Besides which, how do you have time for such Tomfoolery with all these ladies chasing you down?
> 
> As a side note, though, I did notice you blew one back....



Tomfoolery is exactly what I'm hoping for... from the ladies...  :uhyeah: I was using the smilie as an example... I don't kiss no man but me faddah.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2004)

*Im a Diamond* Your beauty is both breathtaking and stunning. Your friends could see you everyday and still be enchanted.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 11, 2004)

MACaver,

Trust me - diamonds are sometimes manmade.
Invest in blue chips, not diamond chips.  KT


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> MACaver,
> 
> Trust me - diamonds are sometimes manmade.
> Invest in blue chips, not diamond chips.  KT


Oh? Hey! You calling us diamonds FAKERS?? huh? huh? dem's fightin wurds lady! fftt! Ffftt!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 11, 2004)

Amethyst 

You are the epitome of loveliness. Your friends secretly hope to learn from you what makes you so beautiful, both inside and out.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 11, 2004)

No diamond here, but a stone;Black Onyx.


What else is there?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 11, 2004)

So, Shodan, Fuzzy and me are all amethyst.  Purple is a spiritual color, right?  I dig it.

 I must say I really love my white diamond my hubby gave me during his incredible proposal.  Diamonds wash up on certain beaches in Africa where, if you hap to wade, you will be shot dead immediately.  They are not as rare as other precious stones, in reality.  But dayum are they pretty!!!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm a diamond.

Nature's hardest material...and I didn't even have to take a little blue pill or anything to get that way.




Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 11, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I'm a diamond.
> 
> Nature's hardest material...and I didn't even have to take a little blue pill or anything to get that way.


 Yeah, well we'll find out when we give you a little nitroglycerin for the chest pain you're a-feelin'!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 12, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> So, Shodan, Fuzzy and me are all amethyst.  Purple is a spiritual color, right?  I dig it.
> 
> I must say I really love my white diamond my hubby gave me during his incredible proposal.  Diamonds wash up on certain beaches in Africa where, if you hap to wade, you will be shot dead immediately.  They are not as rare as other precious stones, in reality.  But dayum are they pretty!!!



Purple also represents royalty...should we start having people bow to us now  :ultracool


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 12, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yeah, well we'll find out when we give you a little nitroglycerin for the chest pain you're a-feelin'!




WELL!  I'll have you know that I have NEVER taken that little blue pill, and never will again!



At least, not until the weekend.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> Purple also represents royalty...should we start having people bow to us now  :ultracool


 Oh yes, dahling...oh yes.  (stands next to Fuzzy; Fuzzy and Shesulsa slowly turn to glance down our noses at the loyal minions below and wave royally)


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> WELL!  I'll have you know that I have NEVER taken that little blue pill, and never will again!
> 
> 
> 
> At least, not until the weekend.


 Just watch the strenuous weekend workouts, okay?


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 12, 2004)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> mine said I was a granite bicycle seat..................:erg:


in other countries....it would have been hiarious!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

I may be Watermelon Tourmaline.. *singing.. Touralooo... Touraliiii.. Touralyeeeeeeeeeee... errr.. 
But There can be Only One Queen  *smirks wickedly*


----------



## Dronak (Aug 15, 2004)

I tried it for fun and got the pearl.  I guess that just confirms that some of my personality traits are more stereotypically feminine.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 7, 2004)

People love to be around you. Not just for your stunning outer beauty, but also for the inner beauty that radiats from your awesome personality.

Guess that makes me a fire opal, I was hoping for something like obsidian.....oh well....


----------

